
Union Square Ventures has made a substantial investment in Tucows - james_pm
https://www.usv.com/blog/tucows
======
bhgraham
[http://whatyearisit.info/img/what_year_is_it.jpg](http://whatyearisit.info/img/what_year_is_it.jpg)

